# Gulp Baits



## Camo Turtle (Mar 16, 2016)

Whats good gulp baits to buy or a must have. I have all the colors of shrimp, but looking for more. Any idea will be great.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerk shad in "new penny" color.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerk shad in nuclear chicken


----------



## jimbo1187 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chartreuse swimming mullet


----------



## Camo Turtle (Mar 17, 2016)

I have to pick up all of these and give them a try. Thanks everyone for the input. Please keep them coming.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2016)

I picked up some Gulp leeches today and if it warms up a little I am gonna try them for smallmouth on the river.


----------



## wellwood (Mar 20, 2016)

I like gulp swimming mullets in all colors but black, white and chartreuse seem to be the best. The crabs will work to.


----------



## coltday (Mar 24, 2016)

Swimming Mullet in Smoke has always been solid for me.


----------



## Remy1121 (Apr 6, 2016)

White swimming mullet and a red jig head is a red slammer


----------



## scottpriest (Apr 14, 2016)

chartreuse swimming mullet is my favorite. White swimming mullet and new penny shrimp are also always in my bag.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Apr 19, 2016)

White swimming mullet with red jig head and new penny shrimp with orange jig head


----------



## Rob G (Apr 19, 2016)

White 4 inch curly tail swimming mullet with red jig head is killer for redfish. I heard alot of good things about the penny color jerk shad but have never tried it. Going to give that a shot though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 19, 2016)

White swimming mullet/red jig head has caught me a lot of redfish, scads of trout, and a few flounder and other fish.


----------

